# Red Empress/Fire Hap



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Is there a difference between a Red Empress and a Fire Hap? Also I just bought one for what I believe was wayyy too much and have put him in my 55g tank is this enough tank space for him? I have him with Mbunas which they said aggression levels should be compatible? any suggestions?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Anyone know anything about Haps? Red Empress'?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Red Empress = Protomelas taeniolatus "Namalenje"

Fire Hap = Protomelas taeniolatus "Makanjila"

You can find these yourself by looking through the profile section.


----------

